# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Video RAM size?

## neveroddoreven

I saw in some other posts that the app scanning is limited in part by available video memory. I am able to configure my system to a max 1GB memory shared to the onboard display. Will this be sufficient? What sorts of limitations would I run into?

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

do you mean the memory is from the video card or from others like the ram or harddisk?

----------


## Nerv

I'm assuming you mean integrated video from your main CPU, with it being able to have a max of 1 GB allocated to it. 

The scanner will run with integrated video, I was doing so on my laptop with success, but I haven't tested to see if the limits of graphical memory behave the same with that setup. At best, you will be restricted to a somewhat small object. As long as you do not have to manually align, you will likely be able to scan for a little over an hour, or 50-60 scans depending on how much data is picked up per scan, before the software is highly likely of crashing. 

Monitor your graphical memory to be able to predict instability, even if it does happen at a lower amount than 1 GB, it will be very consistent. This will have to do until they release a new version of the software with the ability to save your project. 

Regards,

Dave @ Nerv

----------

